# Intel Q9450 C1 good for oc? Fast please



## technicks (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi.

I looking at a Q9450 to upgrade my Q6600.
Is the C1 stepping a good choice? 


Thanks


----------



## cray86 (Mar 14, 2009)

(Fast please)

That's what she said.


----------



## DOM (Mar 14, 2009)

well whats a good oc ?


----------



## technicks (Mar 14, 2009)

I meant fast because i am watching one right now.
And you know what i mean with good for overclocking.
Will it do 4Ghz on water?


----------



## Carrion (Mar 14, 2009)

technicks said:


> I meant fast because i am watching one right now.
> And you know what i mean with good for overclocking.
> Will it do 4Ghz on water?


Yes, my Q9550 is at 4GHz on water.


----------



## Homeless (Mar 14, 2009)

The C1 stepping hits 4.0-4.3 on water.  The E0 stepping hits 4.0 on air and 4.3-4.5 on water


----------



## DOM (Mar 14, 2009)

for a Q9450 your going to need a good mobo cuz not many can get 500FSB 

and good i mean doesnt mean 250+ on one mine was 145 shipped and has gotten 8X500 stable mines a Xeon ver of the Q9450


----------



## technicks (Mar 14, 2009)

Look at my specs. Would it do?
But it is a nice upgrade from a Q6600 right?


----------



## DOM (Mar 14, 2009)

well whats the max fsb you gotten on the mobo im not sure the X38/48 oc Q's that high might wanna look it up im sure you could get like 470-480fsb might be the max but idk since i never used one


----------



## technicks (Mar 14, 2009)

Well since i have this mobo only for a week and did not do any heavy overclocking i am not sure how high it will go. But i have read some reviews claiming that they got it over 500 fsb.

With my Quad 6600 the problem is that it isn't stable over 3.6Ghz because of the heat that comes paired with the high voltage.

Since i am watercooling my CPU and NB on the mobo i expect that i could get my Q6600 to 3.8Ghz stable. But i have this cpu for more then a year now and i would like to try something else. 

So is the Q9450 with the 8x multi a good step forward compared to my Q6600?

The Q9550 is above my budget sadly. I can get the Q9450 for a nice price compared to shop prices and i'm sure i can get at least €90 for my Q6600.
It still goes for €150 here.

Thanks


----------



## Carrion (Mar 15, 2009)

It'll be a good jump. Runs cooler, means overclock better. If you want high clocks, gotta have a good board too. Yes, your board isn't far from my board. Your board will clock just as good as mine.

Oh, I use 1.45V too but at 4.2GHz.


----------



## technicks (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow thats nice.
I'm gonna buy it.


----------



## Carrion (Mar 15, 2009)

People have also said: You will always get 3.6GHz out of a Q9450. I'm pretty sure that this is correct as many people have overclocked the Q9450 to 3.4GHz on stock voltages! So that's saying something dude. If the chip can get 3.4GHz on stock voltage, 3.6GHz would be easy. I've read about it on forums. I had my Q9550 at 3.6GHz on air using the Thermalright TRUE Black 120 with 2 fans and I had my CPU voltage at 1.37V, 40c idle and 55 load. Very good. Go for it. You'll get 3.6GHz for definite (same as your Q6600) and possibly more. I think you'll get 3.6GHz-4.0GHz depending on your cooling. 

You're lucky though, my Q6600 was a B3 and wouldn't go no higher then 3.2GHz so I HAD to buy a new processor and now here I am with a Q9550 at 4.2GHz and clocks very nicely.


----------



## technicks (Mar 15, 2009)

It's also that the they use some new technology for High Definition if paired with a GPU that is HD compatible.

Well the cooling would be ok because i just completed a water cooling system with Swiftech cpu and nb blocks and a 360 rad and 1/2'' tubing.
With the nb cooled down properly i am sure this mobo will run like a champ.
I flashed it with the Rampage bios set the cpu to 3.6Ghz and booted up first time.


----------



## Carrion (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes it will 

I was going to watercool my NB and mosfets but I decided not to since my NB never goes above 45C and my mosfets will stay cooler then that anyway. I have a quad radiator, 1/2" clear tubing


----------



## technicks (Mar 15, 2009)

My nb looks like it's on fire. Even when idle.


----------



## Carrion (Mar 15, 2009)

It's exciting when you first get it in and you have complete urge to overclock to say 4GHz right off the bat haha.


----------



## technicks (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah gotta aim high.lol


----------



## Carrion (Mar 15, 2009)

Try for 4GHz first time. Try 1.45v and I bet you will get stable straight off the bat (well should do since I'm at 4.2 and I'm at 1.45V stable.) LOL


----------



## technicks (Mar 15, 2009)

Banned huh? Anyway thanks for the help.


----------



## DOM (Mar 15, 2009)

so did you get it 

i get 4GHz at 1.44v temps on water are like 56-61c on load


----------



## ov2rey (Mar 15, 2009)

DOM said:


> so did you get it
> 
> i get 4GHz at 1.44v temps on water are like 56-61c on load



what is ur FSB voltage?


----------



## technicks (Mar 15, 2009)

@ DOM. No i am still not sure if i should get the Q9550.
If i can sell my Q6600 today i might buy the Q9550.
What is the best stepping for it?

I can get it for €30 more then the Q9450. Both are new. The 8.5 multi would not put so much strain on my board.

Mailed the guy about the stepping but no reply until now.


----------



## DOM (Mar 15, 2009)

ov2rey said:


> what is ur FSB voltage?


CPU Termination or CPU PLL  this mobos new to me 


technicks said:


> @ DOM. No i am still not sure if i should get the Q9550.
> If i can sell my Q6600 today i might buy the Q9550.
> What is the best stepping for it?
> 
> ...


well the E0's oc better but the Q9450 is only C1, and for my mobo its not putting alot of strain its just some mobos cant get the fsb up there on lower multi's but a Q9550 should do good but I know it might be out of your range but the Q9650 are all E0


----------



## technicks (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah true but if i spend so much on a Q9650 i could just as well could have bought a i7 920.
A i7 920 costs €230 and a Q9650 costs over €300 here. And i was thinking about spending €180 on a new cpu.
At first it was not my intention to buy a new one. But now i do want one and i don't want to spend to much on it. Because then i feel like a idiot for not going i7.

But i do want a cpu that will be a improvement of the Q6600. If the Q9450 will do that for me i will be pleased. But if the difference with a Q6600 on 3.8/4.0Ghz is small with a Q9450 on 3.6Ghz. Because i will not assume that it can do 4Ghz. Then i will keep the Q6600 for a year before i make the transfer to i7.

But i am also thinking about my new videocard(s). I rather would not see the cpu being a bottleneck for the gpu. In that way i think it would be wise to go for at least the Q9450.

Dissensions, dissisions


----------



## technicks (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh yeah and both the Q9450 and Q9550 that i can get cheapest are C1's so i don't see any reason to get the Q9550 just for the 8.5 multi.


----------



## DOM (Mar 15, 2009)

well the .5 well get you 4GHz at 471vs 500fsb

also we can test my Q vs your Q6600 in some test to see how much performance you'll get 

just name which ones you wanna do so i can dl them


----------



## technicks (Mar 15, 2009)

I can't use my pc right now since i am waiting for my videocard. Also no watercooling just yet.
I hope all the parts come in this week.
Watching a cpu now and maybe i am lucky. Pray for me please


----------

